# Luxating Patellas + Green Lipped Mussel Powder



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

When dogs have luxating patellas does it hurt them? When my yorkie runs I can see it affect her sometimes, but a lot less now since I have included things like chicken feet and beef gullet. Would Green Lipped Mussel Powder be something that would benefit her? I just ordered some for my grandmas senior lab from Hare Today and was wondering if it would be worth it to scoop a bit off the top before I hand it over lol.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i use it for my boy with luxating patellas and straight hocks and screwed up skeletal system. along with stuff, made specifically for him (chinese herbs ) from pawhealercom.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my old lady has a luxating patella, along with some arthritis. 

she gets In Clover Connection and green lipped mussel powder, along with bone broth, which has sea veggies, aloe, and ginger, and turmeric in it. 

since she is a raw fed dog, she also gets connective tissue, ligament, tendon, trachea....feet.

in my pic below, the old lady is the one with her nose down....she'll be 14 this year.


----------

